# Pumpkin Carving Contest



## pysankar (Sep 11, 2006)

Howdy all. I too need to borrow your creative minds. I'm putting together a team building event at work to take place in October and want to have people carve pumpkins to be judged by the rest of the company. The participants will be put into teams of three or four people each and I'd like to have each team have a Halloween related name. I need at least eight or nine names but have only come up with three: Black Cats, Silly Spooks, and Grinning Ghosts. Anyone have any ideas you'd be willing to share? Also, for anyone who's hosted such an event, if you have any other tips for me, I'd love to hear them! Thanks.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Reapers, Cackling Crew, Midnight Terror, Batty Bunch, The Ravens, Howl At The Moon.


----------



## pysankar (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks. I think I can use some of those!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

If it is a team building activity why don't you let the teams come up with their own halloween names? 

The can even decorate a sign or plaque for their team or write their team name on the backside of their pumpkin.


----------



## pysankar (Sep 11, 2006)

The main focus of the event will be carving/decorating the pumpkin. I want to have The Ghost and Mr. Chicken playing while they work. It's the only movie I could think of that didn't have any nudity or swearing in it. The team names I came up with in addition to the ones I already posted are The Monster Mashers, The Grim Reapers, The Creepy Crawlers, and The Grave Robbers.


----------

